# Intel Core i7-7700K Cracks 7 GHz Bench-Stable Overclock



## btarunr (Dec 27, 2016)

It may have practically no IPC gains over its predecessor, but Intel's 7th generation Core "Kaby Lake" unlocked processors are shaping up to be an overclocker's delight. A Core i7-7700K sample tested by professional overclocker Allen "Splave" Golibersuch was able to breach the 7 GHz barrier. To achieve this feat however, HyperThreading was disabled, and two of the four CPU cores were also disabled.

Paired with an ASRock Z170 OC Formula motherboard, the i7-7700K was bench-stable at 7022.96 MHz, at the chip's maximum base clock multiplier of 69x, and a base-clock of 101.78 MHz. The Vcore voltage was set at a scorching 2.00V. The chip crunched PiFast in 9.02 seconds, SuperPi 32M in 4 minutes 20.25 seconds, wPrime 32M in 2.953 seconds, and wPrime 1024M in 1 minute 33.171 seconds. Paired with an ASUS GeForce GTX 1080 STRIX OC graphics card, it scored 643,316 points in Aquamark, and 86,798 points in 3DMark 05.





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Darksword (Dec 27, 2016)

2 of 4 cores disabled?  Nope, sorry... doesn't count as a real overclock in my book.


----------



## Massman (Dec 27, 2016)

Darksword said:


> 2 of 4 cores disabled?  Nope, sorry... doesn't count as a real overclock in my book.



It's only stable at 6.7 GHz in Wprime 1024M too


----------



## Steevo (Dec 27, 2016)

Are we back to Intel overclocking records to make news?

I hope AMD doesn't phenomenally fail, and go under the bulldozer.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Dec 27, 2016)

btarunr said:


> ..To achieve this feat however, HyperThreading was disabled, and two of the four CPU cores were also disabled.


Basically an overclocked i3 then, with no practical usage...


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 27, 2016)

Full cores and HT or go away. Why not just have 1 core and claim 8GHz?  Even if it's just a highest clock bench, like for others, I only consider it valid if all cores and HT were used. If not, they've basically cheated their way to 7GHz...


----------



## cyneater (Dec 27, 2016)

Pretty much what everyone else said.

Its not a real over clock if you disable cores...


----------



## DOM (Dec 27, 2016)

Lmao it's not a daily type cooling it benching big difference...

I would be happy to getting back in to ocing but it's expensive when you don't have sponsors and it's lots of fun killing stuff lol


----------



## cdawall (Dec 27, 2016)

You can definitely tell what kind of page this is. @EarthDog WTF?


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 27, 2016)

Post this over at OCF, they will understand.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 27, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> Post this over at OCF, they will understand.



This is why TPU's hwbot team is dead.


----------



## Blueberries (Dec 27, 2016)

> SuperPi 2M in 4 minutes 20.25 seconds



Should read _32M_


----------



## Outback Bronze (Dec 27, 2016)

1 core or 20 cores, its still a good overclocking feat.

I guess some people don't get the logistics of overclocking...


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 27, 2016)

cdawall said:


> This is why TPU's hwbot team is dead.


Well, I tried last year. Now all of my relatively overclockable HW is gone.
What's really sad, is that after a year of doing nothing I went from #11 on TPU team up to #8 
Not even sure if there are any active members left...


----------



## champsilva (Dec 27, 2016)

6.7ghz with everything enabled


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 27, 2016)

Look at dem volts!


----------



## chaosmassive (Dec 27, 2016)

champsilva said:


> 6.7ghz with everything enabled


could you validate it?
wait, what? you can run kaby lake on windows xp?



Prima.Vera said:


> Basically an overclocked i3 then, with no practical usage...


you misspelled pentium dual core,


----------



## AndyGawg (Dec 27, 2016)

Darksword said:


> 2 of 4 cores disabled?  Nope, sorry... doesn't count as a real overclock in my book.



Yep, meaningless in the practical sense. Interesting as a purely academic exercise. When are these chips released?


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 27, 2016)

chaosmassive said:


> could you validate it?
> wait, what? you can run kaby lake on windows xp?


Why not?

Here's a full list of his submissions with 7700K:
http://hwbot.org/search/submissions/permalink?username=Splave&cpuId=5271



AndyGawg said:


> Yep, meaningless in the practical sense. Interesting as a purely academic exercise.


So as overclocking in general. Or car tuning. Or competitive eating. Or yoga.
Fun does not have "practical applications"


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 27, 2016)

AndyGawg said:


> Yep, meaningless in the practical sense. Interesting as a purely academic exercise. When are these chips released?


 
Almost all benchmark runs are meaningless in the sense of general practicability. They prove a concept of speed and performance, nothing more. 

As @EarthDog and @cdawall have lamented, it's not performed as an indicator of how fast the chips will run 24/7 but how fast they can run balls out.


----------



## AndyGawg (Dec 27, 2016)

Yes,  I fully agree. The "concept of speed and performance," as you nicely put it are still interesting, but yes, of course, not for regular 24/7 usage.


----------



## AndyGawg (Dec 27, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> Why not?
> 
> Here's a full list of his submissions with 7700K:
> http://hwbot.org/search/submissions/permalink?username=Splave&cpuId=5271
> ...



Oh, I didn't mean to sound like a wet blanket. It's definitely fun, and I am very glad people do it.

EDIT: Thanks for the hwbot link. Interesting


----------



## Naito (Dec 27, 2016)

I must say I would be impressed even if it was one core. To see a piece of silicon of that complexity hitting clocks in the 7GHz realm is quite something...


----------



## qubit (Dec 27, 2016)

Only two cores working to achieve this? Ok fine. Well, why not simply disable all cores and see how high the clock circuit will go? I'm sure we could hit 10GHz or more with that. /sarcasm


----------



## AndyGawg (Dec 27, 2016)

qubit said:


> Only two cores working to achieve this? Ok fine. Well, why not simply disable all cores and see how high the clock circuit will go? I'm sure we could hit 10GHz or more with that. /sarcasm



Heh, that's a great idea. I reckon at least 10GHz, probably more. /sarcasm


----------



## 64K (Dec 27, 2016)

This a "kind of but not really" record. Disabling HT and turning off 2 cores means its not a 7700k anymore in my opinion.



Prima.Vera said:


> Basically an overclocked i3 then, with no practical usage...



Not even an i3 because those have HT iirc.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Dec 27, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> Look at dem volts!


+1


----------



## lukart (Dec 27, 2016)

Its all true, but It feels good to see my motherboard still being to crack some records


----------



## BiggieShady (Dec 27, 2016)

Practical application you ask ... it has practical application of reaching 7 GHz ... It's seven gigahertz for fuck sake, here is some more practicality of it: it's hard to achieve, practically impossible


----------



## chaosmassive (Dec 27, 2016)

qubit said:


> Only two cores working to achieve this? Ok fine. Well, why not simply disable all cores and see how high the clock circuit will go? I'm sure we could hit 10GHz or more with that. /sarcasm


you sir, also dead wrong, it hitting toward infinite Ghz and caused universe to collapse because 0 cores running.


----------



## crow1001 (Dec 27, 2016)

Yawn


----------



## jabbadap (Dec 27, 2016)

If it's done with that bubblegum under the heat spreader, I'm impressed. Otherwise it's mostly meh...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 27, 2016)

I dont care how many cores....7ghz is 7ghz......................


----------



## Dave65 (Dec 27, 2016)

Four cores or I could care less..


----------



## Assimilator (Dec 27, 2016)

While it may not be true/useful/etc., it's still impressive to see a chip being taken 66% past its (already high) default clocks. I wonder how long that poor chip will survive on 2v vCore though...


----------



## buildzoid (Dec 27, 2016)

Assimilator said:


> While it may not be true/useful/etc., it's still impressive to see a chip being taken 66% past its (already high) default clocks. I wonder how long that poor chip will survive on 2v vCore though...



At the last stop of the HWbot World Tour 2 i5 6600Ks died at around 1.95V after a few hours of benching at around 6.3Ghz on LN2. So this chip won't last very long at 2V.


----------



## Scrizz (Dec 27, 2016)

buildzoid said:


> At the last stop of the HWbot World Tour 2 i5 6600Ks died at around 1.95V after a few hours of benching at around 6.3Ghz on LN2. So this chip won't last very long at 2V.


and it hit 7Gs


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 27, 2016)

Scrizz said:


> and it hit 7Gs


 you are still alive )


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 27, 2016)

Am i the only one pondering how this is even newsworthy didn't stilt hit over 8.7 on an fx processor like mine over two years ago??.


----------



## ToxicTaZ (Dec 28, 2016)

Kabylake going to be awesome!

i7-7700K on ASUS ROG Maximus IX Formula mother board with EK liquid cooling! 

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-kit-p280

with this kit the 7700K should be rock solid @5.3 GHz to 5.4 GHz I'm expecting. @1.30v


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 28, 2016)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Am i the only one pondering how this is even newsworthy didn't stilt hit over 8.7 on an fx processor like mine over two years ago??.


Yes, but that isn't intel. Intel hasn't smelled those types speeds since the P4 days. Currently skylake tends to top out in the low 6ghz range.

And even at those clocks, the AMD's are still slower than intel.. 



ToxicTaZ said:


> Kabylake going to be awesome!
> 
> i7-7700K on ASUS ROG Maximus IX Formula mother board with EK liquid cooling!
> 
> ...


Your expectations are WAY out of whack dude. You'd be lucky to see 1.3V at 5ghz is my guess...



Assimilator said:


> While it may not be true/useful/etc., it's still impressive to see a chip being taken 66% past its (already high) default clocks. I wonder how long that poor chip will survive on 2v vCore though...


Not long.. but who cares... it's meant for quick runs, it's not a daily driver.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 28, 2016)

Jeez. Give me something I can freaking use. What is the point of an overclock if you can't do anything useful with it? I don't play a game or test code wondering how fast it will run before it falls over...


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 28, 2016)

This isn't for the daily drivers.. if that's you, I wouldn't even comment... 

... ignorance and a lack of understanding is preceding many people...


----------



## Prima.Vera (Dec 28, 2016)

I couldn't find any info...what kind of cooling solution did he use? Also, how did he cool the RAM sticks? My guess is the mobo chipset also had to be cooled down a little.
We need more interesting details about how did he achieve this.


----------



## DOM (Dec 28, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> This isn't for the daily drivers.. if that's you, I wouldn't even comment...
> 
> ... ignorance and a lack of understanding is preceding many people...


What's up your slut lol idk why you waste your time bro I been out of the loop and do miss it still got a butt load of GPU's in storage


----------



## jaggerwild (Dec 28, 2016)

Prima.Vera said:


> I couldn't find any info...what kind of cooling solution did he use? Also, how did he cool the RAM sticks? My guess is the mobo chipset also had to be cooled down a little.
> We need more interesting details about how did he achieve this.



LN2 also probably some cherry picked Mem sticks, as Dom said if I had a sponser. How many who think its no big deal can even come close?


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 28, 2016)

DOM said:


> What's up your slut lol idk why you waste your time bro I been out of the loop and do miss it still got a butt load of GPU's in storage


haha, Im great DOM, hope you are well man... and yes, the majority here just doesn't seem to be able to separate a daily driver from a benching machine/results and spews ignorance all over, lol!



jaggerwild said:


> LN2 also probably some cherry picked Mem sticks, as Dom said if I had a sponser. How many who think its no big deal can even come close?


Clearly that is with LN2. I doubt the memory was on LN2 for  its results. YOu can hit 4K+ on ambient air...

As for the second part...even though I have had plenty of experience using LN2 and benching at Hwbot, even if he handed me that chip we see in the screenshots, I would bet I couldn't reproduce those results. What the kiddos play here and ambient overclocking and just needing to touch multi and vcore (in most cases) isn't what the game is like on LN2. But, they choose to hate on the hobby...... can't win em all.


----------



## DOM (Dec 28, 2016)

jaggerwild said:


> LN2 also probably some cherry picked Mem sticks, as Dom said if I had a sponser. How many who think its no big deal can even come close?


I've had a retail chip from Newegg 2500K is ranked 8th in the world in mhz http://hwbot.org/submission/2237322_domoca_cpu_frequency_core_i5_2500k_5970_mhz

It's more easy if you get chips to test for the best one that's the good part of having sponsors


----------



## Parn (Dec 28, 2016)

What's the point of this OC if he had to disable two cores to achieve 7GHz? OC is about getting extra performance for free. If he had to sacrifice multi-thread performance to achieve some stupid number alone, it's pointless.

Did Intel just pay this guy to steal the spotlight from AMD Ryzen?


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 28, 2016)

Parn said:


> What's the point of this OC if he had to disable two cores to achieve 7GHz? OC is about getting extra performance for free. If he had to sacrifice multi-thread performance to achieve some stupid number alone, it's pointless.
> 
> Did Intel just pay this guy to steal the spotlight from AMD Ryzen?


Lol, it's a RACE...benchmarking. The point isnt to show anyone what the chip can do 24/7, but to run certain benchmarks fast.

It's like looking at a Nascar and asking what is the point of it over a car.

Intel didn't pay this guy to do that...wow.


----------



## FireKillerGR (Dec 28, 2016)

Last time I checked,  extreme overclocking (ex. Liquid Nitrogen cooling) was not your thing guys.
Otherwise you would appreciate/recognize the importance of this vs skylake overclockability.
Thats why your judgement and mindset is pretty much (unfortunately) "not on point".

Sorry for being harsh though but if you can't really judge what is good "xoc-wise" then stick to the air/water ocability that will probably please you all (5+ GHz on air vs a maximum of 4.7/4.8 on good skylake chips). 



theoneandonlymrk said:


> Am i the only one pondering how this is even newsworthy didn't stilt hit over 8.7 on an fx processor like mine over two years ago??.



Which is only good for reference speed/frequency and not actual performance (benchmarks), as mentioned above.


----------



## GhostRyder (Dec 28, 2016)

Sorry,  but while this is cool its just not cool enough since it cuts itself to a dual core to achieve this.  I always like seeing overclocks but only when its the full chip hitting them even if they are using LN2 to cool it.


----------



## FireKillerGR (Dec 28, 2016)

GhostRyder said:


> Sorry,  but while this is cool its just not cool enough since it cuts itself to a dual core to achieve this.  I always like seeing overclocks but only when its the full chip hitting them even if they are using LN2 to cool it.


ok so 7GHz 4c/8t shouldnt be a problem and you will see more in the future when more chips have been binned.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 28, 2016)

GhostRyder said:


> Sorry,  but while this is cool its just not cool enough since it cuts itself to a dual core to achieve this.  I always like seeing overclocks but only when its the full chip hitting them even if they are using LN2 to cool it.



Like the 8350 and 8370


----------



## Scrizz (Dec 29, 2016)

kid41212003 said:


> you are still alive )


 I see that you are too. 
msg me bro


----------



## KarymidoN (Dec 29, 2016)

Hey Look. new processor (with OC) gave u 0min 0sec 688ms faster time on wPrime - 1024m




and 10ms faster PiFast Speeds.

 WOW SUCH SPEED MUST UPGRADE


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 29, 2016)

And the clueless continue their relentless assault..


----------



## DOM (Dec 29, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> And the clueless continue their relentless assault..


Need to take them out back I say.... lol


----------



## arterius2 (Dec 29, 2016)

Why not just keep 0.5 cores and clock to over 9000 GHz? Or why not disable all cores and overclock to infinity? Eh? Why the hell not?? Why even stop there??


----------



## champsilva (Dec 29, 2016)

KarymidoN said:


> View attachment 82513
> Hey Look. new processor (with OC) gave u 0min 0sec 688ms faster time on wPrime - 1024m
> 
> View attachment 82515
> ...



you know every ms counts when youre talking about benchmarks and splave can found a better cpu.


----------



## KarymidoN (Dec 29, 2016)

champsilva said:


> you know every ms counts when youre talking about benchmarks and splave can found a better cpu.



we are talking about a new generation that gives you Aprox. 0,734% performance boost... thats the joke.


----------



## champsilva (Dec 29, 2016)

KarymidoN said:


> we are talking about a new generation that gives you Aprox. 0,734% performance boost... thats the joke.




inst a joke since intel already said that there wont be any performance gain.


----------



## KarymidoN (Dec 29, 2016)

champsilva said:


> inst a joke since intel already said that there wont be any performance gain.



Let propose the following situation:

You work for an X company that sells cars. You are responsible for developing a new car at the request of your CEO. You present your idea of car and it is exactly like the previous one, without changing anything, without any increase in speed, capacity, size, accessories, nothing, it is exactly the same, the only change would be the name.
What would your boss say to you?
*If I do this at my job I'm fired.*


----------



## champsilva (Dec 29, 2016)

KarymidoN said:


> Let propose the following situation:
> 
> You work for an X company that sells cars. You are responsible for developing a new car at the request of your CEO. You present your idea of car and it is exactly like the previous one, without changing anything, without any increase in speed, capacity, size, accessories, nothing, it is exactly the same, the only change would be the name.
> What would your boss say to you?
> *If I do this at my job I'm fired.*



Like the Toyota 15/16? The differences are small, same for this 7700K.

This is a optimization plataform such as support for intel optane, HEVC 10bit support using very low power and other small stuff, this is mostly good for laptops.

Im not defending intel here, saying you have to change your 6700K for a 7700K unless you really want/need Netflix 4K on your PC.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 29, 2016)

Running Win XP 32 bit instead of a 64 bit OS shows more stability than 64 bit does and allows for higher but unstable overclocks for validation. Impressive, but not that impressive as soon we could have instant load fault tolerant benchmarks for not much more than BIOS's and it becomes even less useable.

This is more like, I pumped 1000HP shot of Nitrous into an engine and for the three seconds before it blew up it made 1150HP, so imagine how fast it would have been......


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 29, 2016)

KarymidoN said:


> we are talking about a new generation that gives you Aprox. 0,734% performance boost... thats the joke.


there is zero IPC differences bud.. none. It's all in clocks. 


KarymidoN said:


> Let propose the following situation:
> 
> You work for an X company that sells cars. You are responsible for developing a new car at the request of your CEO. You present your idea of car and it is exactly like the previous one, without changing anything, without any increase in speed, capacity, size, accessories, nothing, it is exactly the same, the only change would be the name.
> What would your boss say to you?
> *If I do this at my job I'm fired.*


carmakers do this all the time... though you are wrong in how. What the 7700k is actually, a mid generation update. You know.. subtle tweaks like the facia, maybe the interior a bit.. etc. Its still a Camry... except this is the 2017 model. They are not taking the camry and slapping an avalon label on it.


----------



## KarymidoN (Dec 30, 2016)

champsilva said:


> Like the Toyota 15/16? The differences are small, same for this 7700K.
> 
> This is a optimization plataform such as support for intel optane, HEVC 10bit support using very low power and other small stuff, this is mostly good for laptops.
> 
> Im not defending intel here, saying you have to change your 6700K for a 7700K unless you really want/need Netflix 4K on your PC.





EarthDog said:


> carmakers do this all the time... though you are wrong in how. What the 7700k is actually, a mid generation update. You know.. subtle tweaks like the facia, maybe the interior a bit.. etc. Its still a Camry... except this is the 2017 model. They are not taking the camry and slapping an avalon label on it.



A new generation should bring more performance. The fact that people defend Intel saying that this is normal only proves that Intel have the market in their hands, and even if AMD releases new processors, even if they are better than Intel's current generation, consumers will still choose intel. This is called being a fanboy.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Dec 30, 2016)

KarymidoN said:


> A new generation should bring more performance. The fact that people defend Intel saying that this is normal only proves that Intel have the market in their hands, and even if AMD releases new processors, even if they are better than Intel's current generation, consumers will still choose intel. This is called being a fanboy.


100% agree. I hate it too when people are defending those corporations that are overly rich because of brainwashing their consumers or the consumers are ignorant.


----------



## BiggieShady (Dec 30, 2016)

Prima.Vera said:


> 100% agree. I hate it too when people are defending those corporations that are overly rich because of brainwashing their consumers or the consumers are ignorant.


I hate when people assume that making a new generation of CPUs is exactly the same as making a new flavor of Cheetos. How could they put the same flavor on the market and call it a new flavor? Ridiculous.
Expecting never ending IPC increases like cpu arch is something you jot down on the napkin when you are bored at the dinner, and scoffing off at the achievable high clocks ... and to top it off calling others ignorant, brainwashed and in defense of rich corporations ... that's not only childish but also ironic because fanboyism is when you defend a company in spite of series of bad products, not when you praise a company because of the series of excellent products.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 30, 2016)

KarymidoN said:


> A new generation should bring more performance. The fact that people defend Intel saying that this is normal only proves that Intel have the market in their hands, and even if AMD releases new processors, even if they are better than Intel's current generation, consumers will still choose intel. This is called being a fanboy.


It's not a new generation though... it's a refinement of the current process. This is really no different than Devils canyon (4790k) was to Haswell (4770k)..

You all must really not like amd considering how their ipc increased from bulldozer to piledriver on the fx line which the former has been out for 5 years. Seems more stagnent  than Intel who has had some ipc increases over the last 5 years...

...let's look at the forest and not the trees before we go calling others fanboys. Those in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.


----------



## rushwhq (Jan 4, 2017)

Darksword said:


> 2 of 4 cores disabled?  Nope, sorry... doesn't count as a real overclock in my book.



Which book do u read? my goshh..


----------



## cdawall (Jan 4, 2017)

rushwhq said:


> Which book do u read? my goshh..



The not understanding the point of extreme overclocking book.


----------



## DOM (Jan 4, 2017)

cdawall said:


> The not understanding the point of extreme overclocking book.


Lmao why you so nice.... say how you really feel


----------



## cdawall (Jan 4, 2017)

DOM said:


> Lmao why you so nice.... say how you really feel



What's sad is I am much meaner in person about things like this lol.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jan 4, 2017)

BiggieShady said:


> ... that's not only childish but also ironic because fanboyism is when you defend a company in spite of series of bad products, not when you praise a company because of the series of excellent products.


You basically just contradicted yourself. LOL. The hypocrisy /


----------



## BiggieShady (Jan 4, 2017)

Prima.Vera said:


> You basically just contradicted yourself.


Only convoluted, not contradictory ... I realize fanboyism is actually something else, but I like to define it in terms of rationality ... if you favor one company over other for your own benefit it's beyond fanboyism because it's logical.


----------



## Konceptz (Jan 4, 2017)

As others have said, unless all the cores, and functionality is there its not an overclock....waste of a news article.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 4, 2017)

Konceptz said:


> As others have said, unless all the cores, and functionality is there its not an overclock....waste of a news article.



That isn't a thing. There is still an overclock regardless of number of cores. Hell AMD/Intel marketing call their item's peak turbo clocks out and those are single core. So I guess the 9590 isn't "really" doing 5ghz.


----------



## AndyGawg (Jan 5, 2017)

OK, a lot of negativity here. It's our hobby for gods sake! Differing views are always welcome. Crap is not. Fact is best. Flaming is childish - totally.

A simple request for a simple opinion gents (no mention of cores, purely practical scenarios).

*Will Kaby be better than Skylake.
Will Kaby OC better than Skylake.
From what gen latest is it worth upgrading? (e.g. Haswell - Kaby. Worth it?)*

_I hope people will express opinions which mean real world for the majority. So gaming, and 24/7 safe usage. Air or Water, no LN2 - that deserves it's own thread._

All opinion, particulary if backed up by realworld condition fact would be great. I haven't seen any yet, but am on Ivy. Wondering - upgrade necessary?


----------

